# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Не знаю что делать...

## Тальчик

Так, тут короче было что-то очень личное, если вкратце, мне было 16, у меня не было мозгов.

----------


## Дима_

А нельзя было сначала почитать книжки про ЗППП и спросить у опытных людей про это, а потом заниматься сексом? Почему вы занимались незащищенным сексом?

----------


## Кайлушка

Секс-шмекс, мне бы ваши проблемы =)

----------


## Гражданин

> Не знаю что мне делать... Мне всего 16 лет. Пол года назад я влюбилась, бросила из-за этого парня, с которым встречалась уже два года. Потом пытались вернуться, но поняли, что отношения уже не те. В конце концов я все таки ушла ко второму. После пол года мучений. 
> Сразу как только начали встречаться, стали заниматься сексом. И я тут же заболела генитальным герпесом. Он неизлечим, я могу только залечить его, но мне всегда придется заниматься этим с презервативом, или же человек с которым я буду обречен тоже заразиться. Вчера разговаривала с моим парнем, он в шоке, говорит что у него никогда не было никаких проявлений. Говорит, что не бросит меня... Но он еще такой маленький! Ему только только исполнилось 17. Как можно говорить так уверенно?((((
> Короче, ощущение, что вся жизнь на смарку... нахрен она нужна вообще...


 [за мат у нас банят], не стоит начинать фачиться в таком возрасте, эт ладно генитальный герпес, можно ещё чего похуже подхватить. он тебя, твой новый мальчуган может даже и не любит вовсе, возмтожно фачиться с кем-то настороне, естественно скажет .что у него проявлений не было.. глупые, глупые дети...

----------


## Кайлушка

в определенном возрасте она именно там и вертится

----------


## Мальвина

> Не знаю что мне делать... Мне всего 16 лет. Пол года назад я влюбилась, бросила из-за этого парня, с которым встречалась уже два года. Потом пытались вернуться, но поняли, что отношения уже не те. В конце концов я все таки ушла ко второму. После пол года мучений. 
> Сразу как только начали встречаться, стали заниматься сексом. И я тут же заболела генитальным герпесом. Он неизлечим, я могу только залечить его, но мне всегда придется заниматься этим с презервативом, или же человек с которым я буду обречен тоже заразиться. Вчера разговаривала с моим парнем, он в шоке, говорит что у него никогда не было никаких проявлений. Говорит, что не бросит меня... Но он еще такой маленький! Ему только только исполнилось 17. Как можно говорить так уверенно?((((
> Короче, ощущение, что вся жизнь на смарку... нахрен она нужна вообще...


 ну во-первых давно придумали всякие лекарства,которые все-таки блокируют передачу другим человечкам.ну а во-вторых,пожалуйста,пользуйтесь резинками!
и в-третьих,ну если он маленький,то вы-то тоже не мега-взрослая тетка.кто сказал,что вы сами не захотите бросить его через годик-другой?вы что,серьезно верите,что вы всю жизнь с ним проживете?не смешите мои тапки

----------


## наивная дурочка

> Не знаю что мне делать... Мне всего 16 лет. Пол года назад я влюбилась, бросила из-за этого парня, с которым встречалась уже два года. Потом пытались вернуться, но поняли, что отношения уже не те. В конце концов я все таки ушла ко второму. После пол года мучений. 
> Сразу как только начали встречаться, стали заниматься сексом. И я тут же заболела генитальным герпесом. Он неизлечим, я могу только залечить его, но мне всегда придется заниматься этим с презервативом, или же человек с которым я буду обречен тоже заразиться. Вчера разговаривала с моим парнем, он в шоке, говорит что у него никогда не было никаких проявлений. Говорит, что не бросит меня... Но он еще такой маленький! Ему только только исполнилось 17. Как можно говорить так уверенно?((((
> Короче, ощущение, что вся жизнь на смарку... нахрен она нужна вообще...


  ..Читая подобное,ощущаю себя "немного" отсталой..Мне ж тож 16..(легкий этический шок)..
  По теме: полностью эгрийна с Мальвиной

----------


## Мальвина

> ..Читая подобное,ощущаю себя "немного" отсталой..Мне ж тож 16..(легкий этический шок)..


 а мне 21))но я как-то не страдаю из-за того,шт девственница.это был и есть мой выбор.пока не найду своего человечка)

----------


## Дима_

> ну во-первых давно придумали всякие лекарства,которые все-таки блокируют передачу другим человечкам.


 Можно подробнее?



> ну а во-вторых,пожалуйста,пользуйтесь резинками!


 Ощущения притупляются. Хотя, может зависит от вида контрацепции.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Надо как можно более подробно проконсультироваться с врачами.

----------


## смертник

> а мне 21))но я как-то не страдаю из-за того,шт девственница.это был и есть мой выбор.пока не найду своего человечка)


 и это правильно, нечего с кем попало...

----------


## Unkle33

1. Презервативы - штука полезная. Ощущения снижаются? Сильно преувеличено их влияние. Когда порвётся - и не заметишь.
2. Герпес жить почти не мешает.
3. Не трави душу. У всех мальчиков в 17 лет секс есть. Только у здешних нет ни с презервативом, ни без. Короче, мальчик бросит - замену быстро найдёшь.

----------


## Мальвина

> и это правильно, нечего с кем попало...


 я тоже так думаю.а все эти разговоры типа "ой,все мои подружки уже,а я еще нет" - полный бред. не думаю,что стоит равняться на кого-то в таких вопросах

----------


## Mila

Просто набрать в Гугле(или другом поисковике) название этой болезни и всё-всё внимательно почитать.А чувства - дай Бог,чтобы они у вас были всегда прекрасны))
УДАЧИ))

----------


## Люблю...(

Ой да...блин,скажи почему он резинку то не надел?так ты от него заразилась получаеться...

----------


## Дима_

Потому что у него никаких проявлений того, что он заражен ЗППП - не было. Ему надо было обследоваться, чтоб врачи подтвердили, что у него нет никаких болезней. Или подтвердили, что есть. Щас можно обследоваться, правда поздно, чтоб убедиться, что он её заразил.

----------


## Люблю...(

Блин...вот тогда что скажу...пацаны так всегда...хочеться им блин...а сами то...фиг знает,что от них потом ждать...нам только мучаться,а им то что!резинку надеть лень!

----------


## 333

болею  РГГ около 3 лет.лечения не было. плохи дела, подумываю о суициде- семьи не будет, детей тоже, да и зачем плодить заразу! жизнь с герпесом бессмысленна

зря вы так на пацанов - меня вот девка заразила

----------


## Мальвина

> болею  РГГ около 3 лет.лечения не было. плохи дела, подумываю о суициде- семьи не будет, детей тоже, да и зачем плодить заразу! жизнь с герпесом бессмысленна


 а что мешает завести семью и скажем усыновить малыша?в стране куча брошеных детей,сделаете хорошее дело.
или вы как все,думаете, что они УЖЕ отработанный материал?

----------


## pan

> а что мешает завести семью и скажем усыновить малыша?в стране куча брошеных детей,сделаете хорошее дело.
> или вы как все,думаете, что они УЖЕ отработанный материал?


 да

----------


## Zoey

pan

хоть бы постиснялись

----------


## pan

это моё мнение, обоснованное, мне нечего стЕсняться, хотите обсудить - в личку

----------


## Spani

Тут нельзя обвинять только тебя, или только парня! Вы оба виноваты, надо пользоваться презервативом. И вообще по такому поводу не парься, даже если он тебя или ты его бросишь, то ты найдешь того, кто тебя и с герпесом полюбит

----------


## Zoey

> это моё мнение, обоснованное, мне нечего стЕсняться, хотите обсудить - в личку


 вряд ли, мне с вами больше не о чем разговаривать

З.Ы. пардон за орфографию

----------


## Мальвина

> да


 это было не тебе адресовано,если шт

----------


## Lightyear

> Не знаю что мне делать... Мне всего 16 лет. Пол года назад я влюбилась, бросила из-за этого парня, с которым встречалась уже два года. Потом пытались вернуться, но поняли, что отношения уже не те. В конце концов я все таки ушла ко второму. После пол года мучений. 
> Сразу как только начали встречаться, стали заниматься сексом. И я тут же заболела генитальным герпесом. Он неизлечим, я могу только залечить его, но мне всегда придется заниматься этим с презервативом, или же человек с которым я буду обречен тоже заразиться. Вчера разговаривала с моим парнем, он в шоке, говорит что у него никогда не было никаких проявлений. Говорит, что не бросит меня... Но он еще такой маленький! Ему только только исполнилось 17. Как можно говорить так уверенно?((((
> Короче, ощущение, что вся жизнь на смарку... нахрен она нужна вообще...


 Во-первых, никакой герпес не излечивается полностью, в т.числе, и генитальный. Лечится его острая форма( что у вас и есть сейчас). Как впрочем, и у всех остальных людей( вы же были уже у врача, он, надеюсь вас сообщил, что вирус герпеса в организме есть практически у всех?).  А во-вторых, после курса лечения никто и ничто не мешает вам иметь детей. Если не допускать острой формы, никого вы не заразите.

----------


## darkdrip

забавно. заражаются от людишек, и потом страдают от того, что исчезает возможность дальше заражаться. внезапно заводят в 15 лет детей, а потом ноют, что мир - говно.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Будет мне уроком, что не всегда даже с виду серьезные проблемы будут оставаться серьезными проблемами навсегда.


 Рад за вас, так обычно и бывает)

----------


## 21h

Понятно, ей грустненько стало. А у меня депрессия три года нарастала приступами угнетения и безволия, которые чередовались с подъемом сил и агрессией, пока без лекарств стало невмоготу. Ты слишком успешна для нас. Твои проблемы оттого, что тебя слишком любили родители и внушали тебе, что тебя ждет великое будущее. Даже в моем детстве многие девочки уже были ЧСВшные недотроги, а мы с пацанами были свободными оборванцами, дравшимися двор на двор.

----------


## 21h

> Да, прошлую среду мне было так плохо, что я измутузила собственное лицо до синяков


 Ну вот ты уже меряешься) А я руки режу иногда, кто из нас круче?
Иди к психиатру как я и тебе помогут. После курса веществ должна наступить ремиссия и будет норм. И еще важная часть лечения - необходимость чувствовать чью-то поддержку, без этого все равно будешь скатываться.

----------


## Sebastian

21h, ты так жалок.

----------


## 21h

> 21h, ты так жалок.


 Мне плевать на мнение гребня.

----------


## 21h

Теперь меня интересует тупой гребень, бесполезный как друг и собеседник, как товарищ и сотрудник, бесполезный как создатель чего-то, просто хлам, вязнущий в своих шизоидных фантазиях для создания видимости своей мнимой глубины, ради чего он повествует о своих выдуманных проблемах типа парень не дал или люди предсказуемы в его манямирке, на форуме, где многие страдают от психиатрических и неврологических заболеваний.

----------


## 21h

> Как ты считаешь, психолог поможет, или действительно нужно к психиатру?


 На нейролептиках тебя отпустит, не слушай гребней, которые утверждают, что главное поговорить.

----------


## Aare

Тальчик, не обращай внимания на 21h, он тут вроде местного шута

----------


## Человек из будущего

Тальчик какие новости? Много времени прошло, что-нибудь изменилось?

----------


## Тальчик

Да как... Всё так же. Думаю о том, чтобы выкинуть свое тело из окна несколько раз за день. Но это всё идет от усталости, от кучи обязательств, с которыми я не справляюсь, от практически отсутствия друзей и увлечений, отсутствия интереса близких мне людей тем, чем интересуюсь я.  Я не могу себе позволить умереть, нет у меня этого права. Эта мысль, она как соска, как жвачка, помогающая перетерпеть плохой период. Может у меня и не получится перетерпеть. Пытаюсь попасть на прием к психиатру/психологу/хоть кому-нибудь, но из-за бюрократии и отсутствия у меня времени этим заниматься это всё затягивается и затягивается. Завтра буду у врача по другому вопросу, попробую опять получить направление. Я решила, что до того как не увижу специалиста, не буду ничего предпринимать. Я часто просто не понимаю как у других людей получается хотеть жить, если то, что я вижу перед глазами и есть жизнь. Но я понимаю, что не в порядке, видимо, я а не все остальные люди. Поэтому я всё еще надеюсь, что у меня есть шанс чувствовать себя иначе. А когда выкарабкаюсь из этого состояния, если на это будет время, хочу помогать другим людям, которые чувствуют себя так же.
А писать на форумах... Можно встретить и участие и отзывчивость, и готовность прийти на помощь, я не говорю, что этого нет. Но всё в конечном счете сводится к "чтобы стало лучше, тебе надо сделать Х и У" а как раз на это у меня не получается найти в себе силы, и я чувствую себя еще более виноватой, потому что как же так, люди обращают на меня внимания, готовы помочь советом, а я, такая неблагодарная, даже не чувствую что мне от этого лучше.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Тальчик усталость от чего? Какие обязательства в данный момент на тебе? Почему нет друзей? Чем интересуешься?
А что ты собираешься предпринять ? Многие люди живут потому по инерции, и не факт что они хотят жить, и все наслаждаются жизнью. У человека падает интерес и силы, когда множественные попытки приводят к отрицательному результату, после чего он попадает в ступор, в депрессию, надо тогда снижать планку и идти маленькими шагами, учиться радоваться маленьким вещам )) А мысли о том чтобы помогать другим, это хорошие мысли, но для этого нужны большие внутренние силы и желание жить ))

----------


## tempo

Тальчик, так тебе везёт! Нет друзей и близких - это ж свобода. Вот когда ко мне пришёл пи@дец, а друзья и близкие синхронно с ним ушли куда-то квк-то вдруг - вот это прожевать было сложно.
А бытовуха разгребается, если грести терпеливо и методично.

http://mir-hall.ru/download?code=Ym0...%B8&adapter=ok

----------


## June

> Но всё в конечном счете сводится к "чтобы стало лучше, тебе надо сделать Х и У" а как раз на это у меня не получается найти в себе силы, и я чувствую себя еще более виноватой

----------


## Aare

Опять этот чудила на букву "м" 21 хэ объявился. Зря его не насовсем забанили

----------


## Человек из будущего

*21h*
Твоей злости хватило бы чтобы изменить свою жизнь. Ты чем болен?

----------


## Aare

21 хэ
Пролемы были. Да сплыли. И самоубиваться перехотелось. А ты тут уже первоначально с целью флейма, а не из-за какого-либо отношения к суициду. Тебя несколько раз банили. Но ты раз за разом возвращаешься и начинаешь снова тут гадить. Зачем тебе это? Единственный доступный тебе способ привлеяь внимание?

----------


## Тальчик

> Тальчик усталость от чего? Какие обязательства в данный момент на тебе?


  Я учусь на первую степень, подрабатываю и живу отдельно от родителей. Ни от одного из этих аспектов отказаться не могу. От этого и усталость. 


> Почему нет друзей? Чем интересуешься?


  Потому что живу в 50-тысячном городке заграницей, отсюда люди дают дёру, большинство моих знакомых либо поуезжали, либо обзавелись семьями-детишками и у мы как-бы находимся на разных жизненных стадиях. Ну и вообще всегда были проблемы с тем, чтобы найти людей, с которыми нам было бы о чем поговорить и я бы чувствовала себя комфортно с ними. У большинства людей, с которыми я дружила на протяжени жизни были те или иные проблемы с психикой, как-то так получилось, что люди у которых всё нормально смотрят на меня как на "странную". Кроме того, я очень остро переживаю конфликты, мне очень тяжело приблизиться снова к человеку, который сделал мне какую-то бяку, я очень долго переживаю, если кто-то перестал со мной общаться. И мне очень тяжело самой инициировать начало общения с кем-либо, например, позвонить подруге, с которой давно не виделись, потому что я ужасно боюсь оказаться не нужной.



> А что ты собираешься предпринять ?


  Пока что мне нечего особенно предпринимать, я пытаюсь записаться к психологу, как я уже сказала. Может, поможет мне по крайней мере улучшить самооценку. Потому что одна из причин того, что я до сих пор к нему не попала, как раз в самооценке и не уверенности в себе. Мне взять в руки трубку, набрать номер и сказать "доктор, мне нужно подойти получить направление к психологу" стоит таких трудов, как будто я собираюсь позвонить кому-то и сообщить что у него сын умер. Особенно в третий раз, после того как я была у него по этому поводу два раза и оба раза он давал мне неправильное направление (бюрократические особенности, в направлении был написан не тот код).

----------


## Тальчик

*21h*, Если бы люди не искали жалости в интернетах, этого форума бы не существовало ;-)

----------


## tempo

Тальчмк, если серую жизнь понемногу раскрашиваешь, то через какое-то время замечаешь цвета.
У меня было время, когда хотелось только сдохнуть, забившись в щель. Но не случилось... и понемногу, по миллиметру, удаётся выкарабкаться.

Хорошее правило - регулярно радовать себя чем-то. В качестве такой мелочи у меня итальянский кофеёк Lavazza по утрам )) а также прочие уловки.

И жёсткий план и список дел. Это не даёт времени на нытьё.

----------


## Тальчик

Да, кстати, есть такой момент. Когда у тебя четкое расписание - легче. Поэтому несмотря на то, что основной стресс у меня связан с учебой, в дни когда я еду туда, у меня лучше настроение, чем когда у меня свободный день и я пытаюсь заниматься из дому. Сегодня, вот, вообще, настроение было значительно лучше, чем в предыдущие дни, я даже смеялась, когда сокурсники пытались по очереди кинуть в урну бутылку, а такое в последнее время бывает редко, обычно чужое баловство меня просто бесит)

----------


## tempo

Список задач можно иметь и на "нерабочие" дни.
Как тебе, кстати, задача: оторвать своего геймера от стрелялок обалденными запахами с кухни?  :Wink:

----------


## Человек из будущего

Тальчик, почему твой молодой человек тебя не поддерживает? Если вы совсем разные люди почему вы всё еще вместе?
От доктора какой помощи ожидаешь? Таблеток или каких-то рекомендаций?

----------


## Тальчик

Мде уж... 
По сравнению с проблемами других людей, которые тут пишут, я реально просто нытик  :Frown:

----------


## Mai7

> По сравнению с проблемами других людей, которые тут пишут, я реально просто нытик


 О да,здесь ты права.

----------


## Тальчик

Ну и слава богу)

----------


## Aare

> О да,здесь ты права.


 Тут почти все нытики)) И ты тоже нытик)

----------


## Mai7

> Тут почти все нытики)) И ты тоже нытик)


 Точно, точно) Я уже забыла, зачем я здесь))

----------


## Тальчик

Плять, мне сейчас просто надо выговориться. У меня навязчивые мысли о сами понимаете о чем уже долбаный год, последние месяца четыре вообще на даже не ежедневной, а ежечасной основе. Я, ёлки палки, знаю, что это не нормально. Я поняла, что справиться самостоятельно у меня не получается. Я в феврале пошла к семейному врачу и попросила направление к психологу, объяснив ему, что испытываю стресс на учебе и не вдаваясь в подробности. Он дал мне неправильное направление, это стоило мне многих недель ожидания, кучи телефонных звонков в разные места, пока я не поняла, что именно не так. Я устала от этой беготни и попросила у моей матери, чтобы она пошла к нему и попросила новое направление, предварительно я узнала какой должен быть код у направления, чтобы оно было правильным. Она пошла к нему и он блять ОТКАЗАЛСЯ выписывать направление по тому коду который я СПЕЦИАЛЬНО БЛЯТЬ выяснила. Вместо этого он выписал мне направление к психиатру которое тоже не будет работать, потому что оно неправильное, нужен код на предварительное обследование а не к психиатру!!!!! При этом он написал там (типа чтобы мне дали туда попасть) что я постоянно говорю о самоубийстве, это неправда!!!! Во всяком случае с моими родителями я всячески избегаю этой темы!!!! Я теперь вообще не знаю как в глаза ему смотреть!!!!! Бля, да я каждый ебаный день говорю себе "подожди, тебе можно помочь, не делай глупостей до того как увидишься с человеком который понимает в этом" а мне устраивают эту ЕБАНУЮ ПЫТКУ! СУКА!! 

Все, спасибо, выговорилась, пойду теперь кулаками стенку мутузить.

----------


## June

Несколько лет назад я предпринимал попытки пообщаться с психотерапевтами, в результате понял одну важную вещь: о суицидальных мыслях рассказывать нельзя, потому что они обязаны отправлять таких пациентов на госпитализацию в психиатрическую лечебницу. По крайней мере одна ПТ отказалась со мной общаться  по причине суицидальных мыслей. Так было в России. Не знаю, как сейчас. Не знаю, как в других странах. Возможно, конечно, мне просто не повезло с ПТ, но на тот момент показалось, что это общая практика.

Но с навязчивыми мыслями нужно что-то делать. У меня их, наверное, никогда не было, и мне трудно представить, что это такое. Это как человеку, никогда не пробовавшему устриц, трудно представить их вкус. Читал, что навязчивые мысли - одна из особенностей людей с ОКР, т.е. первая буква О (обсессивно-) как раз и означает наличие таких мыслей. Почитай про него, может найдёшь что-то общее с твоим состоянием и какие-нибудь идеи лечения появятся.

----------


## Тальчик

Я не в России, я в Израиле...
Я и не имела ввиду чтобы он что-то об этом знал. Моя мама ему наговорила, хотя я вообще с нею на эту тему стараюсь не разговаривать. Максимум что, она могла по некоторым моим высказываниям на тему смерти что-то подумать и потому что я ей говорила, что я читаю паблики в контакте где выкладывают информацию об умерших людях. Я больше всего боюсь, что ктото может подумать, что я просто пытаюсь привлечь к с еще внимание, или еще хуже - шантажировать. Поэтому стараюсь не говорить на эту тему, не знаю насколько хорошо это может появиться, когда постоянно об этом думаешь. И я надеюсь, что меня не отправят ни в какую госпитализацию, это может сделать только хуже,это может очень сильно навредить мне. А про ОКР  я читала, мне кажется что у меня скорее пограничное расстройство,  но я ничего не хочу предполагать, я хочу чтобы человек имеющий нужные знания и опыт объяснил мне, что со мной не в порядке и что делать.

----------


## Тальчик

Полку прощения за ошибки, с телефона пишу, не очень удобно

----------


## tempo

Тальчик, я правильно понимаю, что причина - ощущение бессмысленности?

----------


## Тальчик

Примерно так... живешь как белка в колесе, все дни одинаковые, общения почти нет, смотришь в соцсетях как "друзья" ездят в бары, заграницу мотаются, выезжают на природу и говоришь себе каждый раз: ничего, и на нашей улице будет праздник. А этого праздника все нету и нету... вспоминаешь, чего хотелось достичь пять лет назад и понимаешь, что ничего из этих вещей не достиг. А главное, уже не уверен, что это те вещи, которые тебе действительно нужны, а что нужно - не  знаешь.

----------


## Тальчик

И еще... ужасно боишься что-то менять. Хватаешься за стабильность, мотивируя это тем, что "Ну да, тускло и серо, зато безопасно" и все вокруг тебя тоже говорят тебе, что "Все люди так живут, это жизнь" а ты просто сидишь и думаешь: если это - жизнь, почему другие так ею дорожат? 
А в последнее время еще и настроение скачет все время. То все в норме, настроение приподнятое, общительность и все такое, то внезапно так хреново и страшно, что тупо лежишь ничком и все. А если нет возможности лежать ничком, то просто отключаешься, витаешь где-то, не в состоянии ничего слушать и никак вообще напрячь собственные мозги. Как понимаешь, будучи студентом и платя за учебу немалые деньги, между прочим,это вообще пипец.

----------


## June

Если я правильно понимаю, ощущение бессмысленности - это неприятное ощущение, но навязчивые мысли от него не появляются.

----------


## Тальчик

Возможно я использовала неправильный термин. Как я прочитала, при ОКР, навязчивые мысли очень мешают, человек пытается от них избавиться. И они не всегда о суициде. В моем случае, эти мысли наоборот доставляют удовольствие, я много читаю по теме, слушаю связанную с этим музыку, представляю собственную смерть, и я хочу от них избавиться потому, что понимаю, что это не нормально, но они скорее самый страшный из симптомов чем сама проблема. Проблема глубже.

----------


## tempo

Тальчик, стабильность - это тоже ресурс.
Вот мне сейчам она далась с огромным трудом. Я её сознательно нарабатываю, как и "зацепки" для будущего = планы.
А когда нет сил на это, привожу ещё и ещё раз в порядок то, что есть. Или делаю что-то просто ради действия. К примеру, вот нахер мне английский и немецкий, но.. )

----------

